# Fibre optique (FTTH) Orange... lenteurs avec mac...



## dragoncrea (26 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai la chance de profiter de la fibre optique de Orange.... (Toulouse)

Orange promet jusqu'à 100 Mbps... *sur un PC windows on obtient 60 à 70 Mbps.... et sur mac de 10 à 20 mbps...
* Pour le upload ils promettent 10, sur PC on a 8 et sur mac : 2 !
Les techniciens Orange disent que c'est à cause du Mac... qu'un patch sera développé... mais quand ?

Je dois dire que ça fonce quand même mais y a pas de raison de ne pas réclamer des explications et exiger une solution rapide.

Les test on été fait sur la même installation, dans les mêmes conditions.
Le site de test préconisé par Orange : 

https://uploads02.oleane.net/ftth/booster.htmll

Si vous êtes dans le même cas ou si vous avez des pistes...

Je suis preneur... et je prévois le cas échéant de regrouper les utilisateurs concernés pour réclamer de la par d'Orange de que de droit.


----------



## Dorian.fr (27 Juillet 2008)

dragoncrea a dit:


> ... et je prévois le cas échéant de regrouper les utilisateurs concernés pour réclamer de la par d'Orange de que de droit.



OUAIS, revolution !! 

>Ils ont pas une hotline, un menu quelquepart avec une FAQ ou encore une aide  explicative des options/réglages pour une qualité optimale ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (27 Juillet 2008)

Tu tournes sur quel Mac?


----------



## Inor (27 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour.

Mon amie, dans Paris XIV, s'est fait installer la fibre optique, avec Orange ( TV, Téléphone, Internet ).
Je lui ai passé, en attendant, mon *ancien iMac " Tournesol "*, 1 Ghz, 1,250 Go de Ram.
*En download*, elle n'obtient, en moyenne, pas plus que 40 Mégabits/sec alors qu'un PC des installateurs Orange atteind facilement les 90 Mégabits/sec.( Maximum 100 ). 
*En Upload*, l'iMac obtient, quand même, 8 Mégabits/sec, ce qui reste raisonnable ( sur 10 maximum ) 
Les techniciens Orange, de par leur expérience, affirment que les Macs, anciens, obtiennent ces piètres résultats parce qu'ils sont bridés. Ce serait du à une carte insuffisante ? 
Ce qui ne serait pas le cas des nouveaux Macs.
Avez-vous des renseignements à propos de tout cela ? 
Ces Pb seront d'actualité bientôt, pour certains, dans un avenir plus lointain, pour d'autres.
Mais c'est important.


----------



## da capo (27 Juillet 2008)

le serpent de mer du MTU va peut être resurgir&#8230;

par défaut il serait trop élevé sur os x&#8230;

mais bon&#8230;


----------



## dragoncrea (27 Juillet 2008)

Inor a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Mon amie, dans Paris XIV, s'est fait installer la fibre optique, avec Orange ( TV, Téléphone, Internet ).
> Je lui ai passé, en attendant, mon *ancien iMac " Tournesol "*, 1 Ghz, 1,250 Go de Ram.
> ...



Moi j'ai fait les tests avec un PC dell XP, un PCperso vista, un Imac G5 10.4.11 et un MacBook Intel Core 2 duo 10.4.11

Ce n'est dont pas a cause de l'âge du mac. 

On peu aussi constater que la lenteur reste proportionnelle à celle du pc.


Le MTU ? Maximum transfert Unit... Le Mac serai mal foutu de ce coté là?


----------



## dragoncrea (27 Juillet 2008)

Dorian.fr a dit:


> OUAIS, revolution !!
> 
> >Ils ont pas une hotline, un menu quelquepart avec une FAQ ou encore une aide  explicative des options/réglages pour une qualité optimale ?



J'ai déjà épuisé ces recours... 
Des techniciens sont venus en chair et en os à plusieurs reprises... ils on constaté leur impuissance....


----------



## maousse (29 Juillet 2008)

Tu tournes sur leopard ?

Tu obtiens quelle vitesse de synchro ethernet sur ton mac pour ta connexion ethernet vers livebox ? J'imagine que c'est réglé sur "automatique" comme ça l'est par défaut.

Essaie de forcer en 100MBps (c'est un port  ethernet 100MBps sur la livebox optique ?), en half, full duplex, bidouiller là dedans, ça peut être un défaut de négotiation automatique de la vitesse du port ethernet avec la livebox optique.

Ça se passe dans les prefs réseau>ethernet>avancé>onglet ethernet.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (29 Juillet 2008)

Peut-être que la carte réseau ne peut pas aller plus rapidement que ça?


----------



## LP* (12 Août 2008)

Je fais mes petites recherches sur la fibre optique je pense que je vais y souscrire bientot.

j'ai une question si parmi d'entre vous avez pris l'option '100 méga Symetrique' 

Avez vous réellement 100 Mbit/s en émission ?

merci pour l'info


----------



## Inor (24 Août 2008)

maousse a dit:


> Tu tournes sur leopard ?
> 
> Tu obtiens quelle vitesse de synchro ethernet sur ton mac pour ta connexion ethernet vers livebox ? J'imagine que c'est réglé sur "automatique" comme ça l'est par défaut.
> 
> ...



Bonjour.

J'ai suivi tes conseils, hier. 
J'ai essayé les différentes combinaisons possibles ( avec l'iMac Tournesol 2003, 1 Ghz, 1,250 Go de ram ). Malheureusement, sans bénéfice   : le réglage " automatique " est celui qui donne les meilleurs résultats. 
L'iMac est doté d'une " Grenouille ".
Son Download est dans la moyenne, l'Upload, curieusement, au-dessus de la moyenne des résultats obtenus par les Grenouilles ( les testeurs ):
http://www.grenouille.com/graph/index.php?zone=368034
J'ai eu l'occasion de soulever ce Pb avec quelques vendeurs Apple, qui avouent ne pas savoir. 
Le pb en question n'est toujours pas remonté au sommet de la pomme. 
Peut-on leur exposer ce pb par e-mail ?   Et non par téléphone !


----------



## geforce81 (16 Octobre 2009)

Salut.
Désolé de déterrer ce sujet mais je suis confronté au même problème.
J'atteins péniblement les 20 Mbts en fibre sous mac alors que sous windows via bootcamp je franchis les 50Mbts sans souci.
J'ai tout tenté, configurer la connexion manuellement, via DHCP, en modifiant le DNS, le MTU... Rien n'y fait.
Si quelqu'un a déjà été confronté à ce problème ou si quelqu'un a une idée, merci de me faire signe ^^


----------



## philippe69 (17 Octobre 2009)

J'ai également ce pb avec la fibre (macbookpro 2,4 ghz et 4 GO de mém.).

Pendant près de 1 an j'avais du 90 Mbits en Ethernet et sous Léopard 10.5.... Depuis la maj vers snow léopard je plafonne à 20 Mbits. J'ai refait une installation complète avec formatage disque, maj, .... et toujours le même résultat : 20 Mbits.

Un ami, toujours sous Léopard ma confié son mac et là ... surprise je retrouve 90 Mbits.

Sur le forum Apple, des dizaines de posts relatent ce problème.

Pour moi il n'y a que 2 solutions :  attendre une prochaine maj 10.6.2 et voir ...
                                                     réinstaller la 10.5.


----------



## Inor (17 Octobre 2009)

geforce81 a dit:


> Salut.
> Désolé de déterrer ce sujet mais je suis confronté au même problème.
> J'atteins péniblement les 20 Mbts en fibre sous mac alors que sous windows via bootcamp je franchis les 50Mbts sans souci.
> J'ai tout tenté, configurer la connexion manuellement, via DHCP, en modifiant le DNS, le MTU... Rien n'y fait.
> Si quelqu'un a déjà été confronté à ce problème ou si quelqu'un a une idée, merci de me faire signe ^^



Bonjour.

Mon amie qui a la fibre optique obtenait péniblement 4O Mbt/s en download et, cependant, 8 en upload, avec un iMac Tournesol.
Depuis qu'elle possède un Imac 20 " récent ( 2009 ), ça a changé :
plus de 93 Mbt/s en download, environ 8,5 en upload. 
Je crains que la différence ne provienne des ordi ! Quoique on puisse dire, par ailleurs. Hélas !


----------



## geforce81 (17 Octobre 2009)

Merci pour ces indications.

Je fais une sauvegarde de données et je réinstalle le 10.5... Je verrai bien.

Vous avez fait une installe clean de snow leopard ou une mise a jour depuis 10,5? Peut être que le problème vient de la aussi, sait-on jamais...


----------



## philippe69 (17 Octobre 2009)

J'ai fait les deux. Au début une mise à lour et suite aux pb de débit j'ai fait une clean install (formatage et installation snow leopard) pour obtenir au final le même résultat (20 Mbits au lieu de 93). Je rappel que en branchant sur ma livebox un autre MacBook (sous Léopard) j'obtiens bien 93 Mbits.

Si tu souhaites réinstaller Léopard je te recommande de formater le disque et de réinstaller la 10.5 puis faire les maj, puis réparer les autorisations et enfin tu pourra récupérer tes données via une sauvegarde time machine (Ilife + données perso).


----------



## Inor (17 Octobre 2009)

geforce81 a dit:


> Merci pour ces indications.
> 
> Je fais une sauvegarde de données et je réinstalle le 10.5... Je verrai bien.
> 
> Vous avez fait une installe clean de snow leopard ou une mise a jour depuis 10,5? Peut être que le problème vient de la aussi, sait-on jamais...




L'iMac de mon amie est sous Léopard 10.5.8 ( et n'est pas prêt d'être changé ). 
En fait, je ne pense pas que ça vienne du Système mais du Matériel. 
Un expert pourrait préciser ce qui restreint le débit descendant ( et pas montant ? ).
À préciser.


----------



## philippe69 (17 Octobre 2009)

Si ce n'est pas à cause du logiciel alors pourquoi avec le même ordinateur j'avais 93 Mbits avec Léopard et seulement 20 Mbits depuis mon passage à Snow Léopard ????


----------



## Inor (17 Octobre 2009)

philippe69 a dit:


> Si ce n'est pas à cause du logiciel alors pourquoi avec le même ordinateur j'avais 93 Mbits avec Léopard et seulement 20 Mbits depuis mon passage à Snow Léopard ????



En effet, j'ai mal suivi. 
L'iMac Tournesol utilisait le Tigre, il est vrai.
Mais je pense que l'ordi doit aussi intervenir.


----------



## geforce81 (18 Octobre 2009)

J'ai du mal à croire que le problème soit matériel également dans la mesure ou je constate une différence de débit sur la même machine entre snow leopard et windows seven via bootcamp.


----------



## philippe69 (19 Octobre 2009)

Histoire de bien vérifier, j'ai formaté mon disque et réinstallé snow léopard (sans Ilife, sans données perso). en fait, sur mon disque j'ai fait une test avec seulement Snow Léopard et Safari 4.0.3. 

J'ai également réparé les autorisations et je me suis retrouvé avec +/- 10 GO sur mon disque (juste Snow léopard et Safari).

Test de débit sur la fibre en Ethernet 22 Mbits. Re test avec un autre Macbook toujours sous Léopard et toujours en Ethernet et toujours sur la même Livebox, et là, miracle, j'ai 93 Mbits.

Conclusion : si vous avez la fibre, restez sous Léopard et attendez une prochaine maj.


----------



## philippe69 (19 Octobre 2009)

Réponse d'Apple : Malheureusement, si vous avez le problème après une installation propre et vierge, la seule chose que vous pourrez faire est d'attendre la sortie des prochaine mises a jour logiciel.

Cordialement,

Matthias


----------



## geforce81 (12 Novembre 2009)

Après avoir fait la mise à jour 10.6.2, le problème semble résolu puisque speedtest m'affiche un débit de 97 Mb/s.
Cependant, je n'ai pas constaté de changement depuis le site test de France télécom et le débit sur mégaupload avec un compte premium est toujours à 40 Ko/s (la vérité est ailleurs...).


----------



## dragoncrea (20 Décembre 2009)

Ça marche avec la nouvelle liveboxe fibre.


----------



## denkou (4 Février 2010)

Salut à tous,

Je me permet de faire un petit HS puisque l'on parle de la fibre Orange.

Je compte m'abonner très bientôt à la fibre et je recherche un parrain "fibre". Le fait de me parrainer nous ferai gagner un mois d'abonnement gratuit à tout les deux 

Les intéressés peuvent me contacter par MP.

Je reviendrai donner mon feedback sur les débits dès que je serai raccordé 

Merci d'avance et désolé pour le HS

++

[C'est bon, j'ai trouvé qq'un ^^]


----------



## Superparati (26 Février 2011)

J'apporte ma petite contribution  à la fibre d'orange.

J'ai depuis le 23 février la fibre optique 100 Mega.
L'installation c'est parfaitement bien déroulée, durée 2h.

Une fois la connection à internet active, j'ai tout de suite tester la bande passante.
En débit descendant (download) j'oscille entre 48 et 80Mbps (6~10Mo/s)
En débit montant (upload) je suis à 8,9Mbps (1,2Mo/s)

je suis plutôt satisfait de l'offre même si la commerciale que j'ai eu au téléphone m'a bien baladé sur des choses qui n'hésitaient pas et qu'elle ne connaissait pas ^^ c'était amusant .

Depuis quelque temps je me suis configuré un petit Mac mini server (web et partage de fichiers, vpn, open directory etc &#8230;* ) et depuis le passage à la fibre mes services sont bien plus réactifs à l'extérieur ! 
Je vais enfin pouvoir avancer de ce côté là.

Par contre là ou je ne suis pas très satisfait, c'est de mon réseau wifi n (2,4 ou 5Ghz) depuis ma borne airport extreme de 2008 je ne dépasse pas les 12Mbps.
J'ai beau chercher je ne trouve pas d'explication, mais ceci est un autre débat. 

Orange fibre c'est cher mais sur !


----------



## fioenz (9 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour,
Je rencontre le même problème que toi...
J'ai pris le 08/01/2018 le Jet Fibre Orange (option full) qui fonctionne à peu près correctement de partout, sauf avec mon mac où j'ai des lenteurs pour ouvrir une page internet (à s'arracher les cheveux)... J'ai depuis je ne sais combien de fois redémarré (avec même la Hotline en ligne) qui préconise de tout débrancher les connections à la Livebox avant de la redémarrer et attendre une quinzaine de secondes avant de rebrancher... J'ai essayé cette démarche (en appuyant aussi sur le fameux bouton WPS)... ça marche un temps puis ça recommence, et comme ça presque tous les jours ... ! J'ai essayé de changer de canal etc... mais n'y fait la connexion Fibre Orange reste pourrie... Je tourne quasiment tous les jours en "partage de connexion" avec mon iPhone, et là comme par hasard ça fonctionne bien, c'est donc bien d'Orange que vient le problème sans qu'ils le reconnaisse... ! Si vous avez réussi à résoudre ces fichu problème, merci pour vos retours...
Cordialement,
F.


----------

